#  Vorstellungen >   Mangelndes Verantwortungsbewußtsein >

## Sven Gruhlke

:x_hello_3_cut: Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum, deshalb hier meine Krankengeschichte. Ich war bis Juni 2006 Langstreckler und Triathlet. Also gesundheitlich, wie ich glaubte, voll auf der Höhe. Dann bekam ich jedoch ein Aortenanorysma, 2 Schlaganfälle, einen Hirnstamminfarkt, bekam 3 Stents, lag 7 Wochen im Koma und kam dennoch ganz gut wieder hergestellt in der Reha in Leezen zu mir. Eigentlich konnte ich spätestens nach 4 Wochen mit meiner Entlassung rechnen. Doch dann geschah das eigentlich Unfaßbare. Ich bekam eine Darmblutung, die meinen Bauch stark anschwellen ließ. Meine Frau, die mich gerade besuchte, bestellte aufgrund des kritischen Zustandes sofort den Stationsarzt. Dieser kam auch, betastete meinen Bauch und sagte wörtlich zu meiner Frau:"Es ist alles weich, da kann nichts passieren!" Noch am Abend war es dann aber soweit, dass ich als Notfallpatient nach Schwerin gebracht wurde. Dort gelang es nicht, die Blutung ausfindig zu machen. Ich bekam 10 l Bluttransfusion und einen Platzbauch, der sehr viel Nervengewebe zerstört hat. Erneut lag ich im Koma und hatte nach dem Erwachen eiskalte Füße und einen schräg gestellten linken Fuß. In Höhe des Steißbeines hatte ich einen sehr tiefen Dekubitus. Da mehrere Organe ausgefallen waren, konnte ich in der ersten Zeit nur mit Apparaten am Leben erhalten werden. Im Januar 2007 wurde ich nahezu gut wieder hergestellt entlassen. Doch dann stellten sich starke Sensibilitätsstörungen im Hüftbereich und Druckbeschwerden im linken Fuß ein. Die Neurologen meinen, es sei eine Polyneuropathie. Hier suche ich schon seit langem nach einer Heilungsmöglichkeit. Bisher habe ich aber noch keine gefunden. Ich bin sicher, dass es eine gibt, weil es immer jemanden gibt, der es weis, nur ihn  zu finden, ist eben sehr schwierig. Nach Mitteilung eines Prof. in Hamburg war der Platzbauch und der Dekubitus eindeutig auf ärztliches Versagen zurück zu führen. Das hilft mir zwar auch nichts mehr, aber es wäre ganz gut, wenn solche Ärzte für die Folgekosten, die sie verursacht haben, aufkommen müssten, dann, so denke ich, würden solche Fehlverhalten weitaus weniger vorkommen. 
Sven

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
herzliche willkommen hier im Forum!!!
Du hast ja schon einiges mitgemacht. Die Symptomatik mit dem Bauch hätte viel früher erkannt werden können, wenn der Arzt sofort reagiert hätte. Ein Dekubitus entsteht eher bei mangelnder Pflege, wenn der Patient nicht regelmäßig gedreht wird und sich wund liegt.
Es ist schade, was du erleben musstest - aber es ist schön zu hören, dass du solch ernste Situationen verhältnismäßig gut überstanden hast.
Hast du aufgrund der Polyneuropathie schon viele Medikamente ausprobiert? Z.B. Gabapentin??
Lg dreamchaser

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Sven, 
Ich lese auch im Krebs Forum mit. Durch die Chemo- Therapie leiden einige Betroffene als Nebenwirkung auch unter Polyneuropathie. Die haben von guten Erfahrungen mit "Hülsenfrüchten kneten" berichtet. Getrocknete Bohnen, Linsen und Erbsen in ein Gefäß und hinein mit dem Fuß. Soll die gestörten Nerven wieder etwas aktivieren. Bezüglich der Hüfte vielleicht diese mit einem Igelball berollen. 
Liebe Grüße    Ulrike

----------


## Sven Gruhlke

Hallo zusammen. Es sind nun wieder 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen und meine Hoffnung, dass sich in Sachen Polyneuropathie etwas zum Guten ändern könnte, hat sich bisher nicht erfüllt. Es ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Die Beschwerden dehnen sich sukzessive weiter aus. Ich habe sie jetzt in beiden Beinen und sie sind von der Fußsohle jetzt bis ins Sprunggelenk vorgedrungen. Von der Schulmedizin bin ich jetzt völlig weg, da ich dort zwar ein Riesenbrummborium aber nicht, aber auch gar nicht, den Ansatz einer Heilung erlebt habe. Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit auch zu der festen Überzeugung gelangt, dass es gar nicht Ziel der Neurologen ist, die Krankheit zu heilen. Die Neurologen würden nicht nur sich, sondern auch der Pharmaindustrie, der Medizintechnik, den Rehakliniken usw. schädigen. Sie sind einfach auf die Kranken angewiesen und werden daher alle Bemühungen auf Heilung untergraben. Anders wäre es, wenn die Ärzte ein Grundgehalt und ansonsten mit Erfolgshonoraren versehen würden. Dann, so könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, wären viele Krankheiten, die heute noch als "unheilbar" gelten, längst heilbar. Aber da es in unserer großkapitalistischen Welt nur noch um Erfolg und Profit geht, ist für Idealisten, die ihren Beruf als Berufung sehen, kein Platz mehr. Der Hausarzt, der zu meiner Jugendzeit, noch zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit sofort kam und sich intensiv um Heilung bemühte, gehört der Vergangenheit an und dort, wo es ihn noch gibt, wird er von seinen Berufskollegen "als armer Irrer" gesehen. So ist eben unsere Welt und es gibt genug einflussreiche Leute, die sehr darauf achten, dass sich daran auch nicht mehr ändern wird. Auch die Tatsache, dass sie selbst einmal Betroffene sein könnten, hält sie nicht von dieser Denkweise ab. Wenn mir heute ein Arzt eine "neue Methode" der Heilungsmöglichkeit nennt und mir vorschlägt, davon Gebrauch zu machen, habe ich dafür nur noch ein mitleidiges Lächeln übrig.
Zum Schluss noch der Hinweis, dass ich gegen die Klinik, die durch unverantwortliche Nachlässigkeiten meinen Zustand herbeigeführt hat, Klage eingereicht habe. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Anwalt, den ich eingeschaltet habe, intelligent genug ist, um der Arroganz der Ärzte und ihrem Potential an Unwahrheiten Paroli bieten kann.

----------

